# How to jack up the car



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi i have a 69 tempest convertible (GTO clone) anyway, i was wanting to get the digits off the tranny and motor so I was wondering whats the safest (for myself and the car) way to jack it up and slide underneath? i know i am going to have to replace some gaskets on the engine to so this will be good to know down the road (on a side note is there a link that tells where the engine/tranny codes are, and how to decipher them?)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's locations of the engine codes. Block date code is by the dizzy, ex.D108:



The head code is #2. Date code on the head is #3...


Here's for the engine code and block casting number:
Pontiac Power

Here's for the heads:
Pontiac #'s - 

Any date codes, ex. D108, work the same. A = Jan, B = Feb, C = March etc. The next 2 digits is the day of the month, and the last digit is the year... D108 would be April 10th, 1968 or possibly '78. That's where you need to use the block casting number in conjunction with the date code to figure out the year..

Here's another good source:
http://www.wallaceracing.com/index.htm
Scroll down a little and on the left side they have a section for "code searches"...


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

hmmm, i was not able to find a stamp on the block as mentioned above. I found one on the head and from what i can tell it says "D N 3 6 (and in smaller font, more towards the firewall it has) 5177"


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

I took pictures of the heads and that is what it looks like, but it doesnt make sense going by your head #'s site

Also, is there a second place the code would be on the block?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Make sure the car is on a flat, clean level surface either concrete or strong blacktop. Jack the front of the car up under the frame section under the motor mounts, then use jack stands just behind the front wheels were the frame turns and goes along side the rockers. Jack the back end up under the diff and then use jack stand just in front of the rear wheel on the frame.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Darth Menace said:


> I took pictures of the heads and that is what it looks like, but it doesnt make sense going by your head #'s site
> 
> Also, is there a second place the code would be on the block?


Look at the number cast on the center exhaust ports on the head, #2 in the head pic. Is it 36 that you reference? Could it be 96? D N is the shift, Day Night. Which code on the block are you referring to?


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

I found the code on the block. it's a 1970 400ci. thanks for the info.

He head info I found made no sense.


----------

